# NS Proto Type Two vs Rossignol One Magtek



## tacoman50 (Jan 29, 2016)

Hey everyone, I am currently on the fence among the 2 boards in the title:

Never Summer Proto Type Two
Rossignol One Magtek

What I need it for:

I am in the NE and ride mainly at Hunter (NY), Mountain Creek(NJ), and Blue Mt(PA) and plan on going to VT/Quebec sometime soon. So I expect hard snow/ice, and am still fairly new to this as I began last year and am currently riding the Burton Descendant on greens and blues mostly. Don't do park but may be open to it.

What do you all think would be better for my situation, or if there are even better options I would appreciate it. And a bonus question for those that don't mind, I'm currently on Malavitas but am thinking of trying the Genesis. Worth upgrading or not enough of a difference to worry about it?


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

Never rode the Rossi though I see it gets lots of love here. Ive had one day on the mountain with my new type 2 and absolutely love it. I'm also a "high beginner/low intermediate" rider and saw some pretty quickly noticeable improvements on day 1.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Me personally, I prefer camber in the middle so the Rossi One would be my choice esp for Hunter when it's all ice. Like yesterday on the Belt Parkway, it was just hard ice. With the camber in the middle plus magna traction on the Rossi, it would be an easy choice for me for riding the ice coast.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

I bought my One Mag 5 years ago and it is still a favorite of mine. In fact tomorrow may well be my first day of the season and it is the board that is waxed, ready to go and will be my first ride of the season. It is such a great all round board that is confidence building and as your skill level progresses you don't feel like you have "out grown" the board.

Can't comment on the NS, but for the region you ride in, the Rossi will not let you down, ever. :bop:


----------



## nutella_k (Dec 12, 2016)

You should consider the Burton Chopper. Great board!


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

I Demo'd the type two. It was pretty great. But for Christmas I bought myself a Rossi one mag.

The type two is a very very smooth ride. If I was forty years old and did maybe 8-10 days a season with friends and never wanted to push myself to improve, I'd go with the type two. If you're in the normal range of resort riders who won't really send it or go over 4mph or hit ice then I'd go with the type two.

Rossi boards just feel more technical. I like the profile much more, I feel more connected to the snow and that the response is higher. 

I feel like the NS boards are like Bentleys and the Rossi high end boards (cause they make shit boards in addition to awesome boards, unlike NS which only makes great boards) are like the Nissan GTR.

And the thing that is ironic is that I'm a pretty mediocre rider who would probably be better off on the type two... but I like to dream


----------



## tacoman50 (Jan 29, 2016)

dave785 said:


> The type two is a very very smooth ride. If I was forty years old and did maybe 8-10 days a season with friends and never wanted to push myself to improve, I'd go with the type two. If you're in the normal range of resort riders who won't really send it or go over 4mph or hit ice then I'd go with the type two.


Thank you for your reply, but how come the Type Two is for 40 year olds with 10 days a season that don't want to improve? I'm mainly a resort rider and cannot make it as much as i'd like due to work and other things, but am trying my best to make it out as much as I can! And I'm not the fastest rider just yet, getting more confident each time though.



dave785 said:


> And the thing that is ironic is that I'm a pretty mediocre rider who would probably be better off on the type two... but I like to dream


Why do you think you would be better off with the type two?


----------



## tacoman50 (Jan 29, 2016)

ekb18c said:


> Me personally, I prefer camber in the middle so the Rossi One would be my choice esp for Hunter when it's all ice. Like yesterday on the Belt Parkway, it was just hard ice. With the camber in the middle plus magna traction on the Rossi, it would be an easy choice for me for riding the ice coast.


That's the slope I was looking forward to doing mainly, and am actually going this week. Is it really that bad? And is that what you ride or have you only tried/demoed it?


----------



## tacoman50 (Jan 29, 2016)

kriegs13 said:


> Never rode the Rossi though I see it gets lots of love here. Ive had one day on the mountain with my new type 2 and absolutely love it. I'm also a "high beginner/low intermediate" rider and saw some pretty quickly noticeable improvements on day 1.


Glad to hear you saw improvements! What board did you upgrade from?

And any complaints about the board in the NE conditions?


----------



## J.C. Thompson (Sep 21, 2016)

I just got the Rossi One Magtek and rode it in some harder and softer conditions in Colorado and it was a game changer for me, I absolutely enjoyed it. I'll never go without Magnetraction again.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

tacoman50 said:


> Thank you for your reply, but how come the Type Two is for 40 year olds with 10 days a season that don't want to improve? I'm mainly a resort rider and cannot make it as much as i'd like due to work and other things, but am trying my best to make it out as much as I can! And I'm not the fastest rider just yet, getting more confident each time though.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think you would be better off with the type two?


Type Two is a solid board... the board feeling is just different. 

The Rossi boards I feel more stable on. I've taken my jibsaw to 50MPh. I would never push myself on the type two like that. 

I feel like I'd be less likely to injure myself because I wouldn't be trying something stupid on the type two haha.

Honestly the type two is great for getting from the top of the mountain to the bottom with no problems. If it's a perfect day and you're just cruising with friends, the type two is the best board there is IMO. 

The Rossi is better at handling problems (IMO) and pushing the limits (IMO). In your case, ice is the problem. You should def get the Rossi one mag (or jones MTN twin or yes typo). I don't like never summer boards on ice. (But they're great on slush)


----------



## tacoman50 (Jan 29, 2016)

dave785 said:


> I feel like I'd be less likely to injure myself because I wouldn't be trying something stupid on the type two haha.


I guess that attests to the stability and grip of the Rossignol, huh?



dave785 said:


> Honestly the type two is great for getting from the top of the mountain to the bottom with no problems. If it's a perfect day and you're just cruising with friends, the type two is the best board there is IMO.


I was leaning Rossi until you said this, and now I'm confused again! Because I'm usually going with friends and we just ride together, but I guess you mean it would be perfect if I didn't have to take ice into account?

Thank you for your input, this is just a hard choice since both boards are pricey for me.

And one more thing, any recommendation on Malavitas vs Genesis vs Katana or possibly another binding?


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

tacoman50 said:


> I guess that attests to the stability and grip of the Rossignol, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> I was leaning Rossi until you said this, and now I'm confused again! Because I'm usually going with friends and we just ride together, but I guess you mean it would be perfect if I didn't have to take ice into account?


Yup that's exactly what I mean. It's supposed to be a hard choice because they're both great boards  

I've got katanas on the way but don't have them yet. So far I've been riding with the Now Pilots and they're awesome. I demod the type two with pilots also and they worked really well.

Really the main thing for you to think about is the profile of the board.

the Rossi is rocker camber rocker.
The never summer is camber rocker camber.

Do you want a middle contact point? I don't personally prefer it (and I learned on a NS Snowtrooper too) but it does make everything really smooth. But it can also make ice harder to navigate (although it isn't like the NS is bad on ice, it just doesn't have the serrated edges that the Rossi does that is specifically designed for ice)


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

It might be worthwhile to note that the rossi (not sure about the NS) is a medium stiff board. So if you are coming from boards that are super soft and playful this will feel a bit different. In essence, you have to work a little more to butter and such than you would on a soft board.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

basser said:


> It might be worthwhile to note that the rossi (not sure about the NS) is a medium stiff board. So if you are coming from boards that are super soft and playful this will feel a bit different. In essence, you have to work a little more to butter and such than you would on a soft board.


I think the NS T2 and the Rossi one have pretty similar flex


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

dave785 said:


> I think the NS T2 and the Rossi one have pretty similar flex


Oh okay, I don't know anything about the NS T2 so I just wanted to point that out about the rossi.


----------



## tacoman50 (Jan 29, 2016)

basser said:


> It might be worthwhile to note that the rossi (not sure about the NS) is a medium stiff board. So if you are coming from boards that are super soft and playful this will feel a bit different. In essence, you have to work a little more to butter and such than you would on a soft board.


The NS seems to be more flexible, according to the Transworld claims that the NS is Mid Flex while the Rossi is Mid-Stiff Flex. Not sure how much you guys weigh on their opinions but its just something I found while reading up on both boards.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm not trying to persuade you:wink: but if i had to pick between the two... well obviously i have the Rossi One. I demoed the T2 last year and i really liked it but the profile of the CRC for me on bumps(deciding factor) is not as smooth/easy turning for me compared to Rossi One. Im 48 yrs old and i still get stupid at times on my board when i ride ie. bombing down trails then go tree riding,hit some bumps and ride back on groomers then hit ice by suprise damn! but knowing i have my Rossi, i just feel confident i'll be fine. Either way youd be fine:smile:


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Having heard all you have from everyone, another factor is getting it stolen. A NS board is more likely to get stolen than the Rossi.


----------



## tacoman50 (Jan 29, 2016)

t21 said:


> I'm not trying to persuade you:wink: but if i had to pick between the two... well obviously i have the Rossi One. I demoed the T2 last year and i really liked it but the profile of the CRC for me on bumps(deciding factor) is not as smooth/easy turning for me compared to Rossi One. Im 48 yrs old and i still get stupid at times on my board when i ride ie. bombing down trails then go tree riding,hit some bumps and ride back on groomers then hit ice by suprise damn! but knowing i have my Rossi, i just feel confident i'll be fine. Either way youd be fine:smile:


Haha thank you, and yea you're not at all! :wink:

And I read that the T2 was smoother on bumps than the Rossi, so that's good to hear! How does the Rossi handle moguls in relation to the T2, if you tried them on both? And that's awesome that it handles everything you throw at it, that's exactly what I'm looking for. Any reasons you would pick the T2 over the Rossi, or is it a complete win for the Rossi for you?


----------



## tacoman50 (Jan 29, 2016)

ekb18c said:


> Having heard all you have from everyone, another factor is getting it stolen. A NS board is more likely to get stolen than the Rossi.


Yea I can imagine, the t2 is quite the looker and does cost $70 more. But I always either take turns watching closely with friends or have checked equipment spots with strict security, so that's not as much of a concern for me presently. But I guess as I hit more and different mountains, I will just try to be smart about it.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

there are a lot of people who have rode the Rossi One Mag and love it, but before making your decision try to get some more reviews about the Type Two. That way you can make the best call for what you need.


----------



## tacoman50 (Jan 29, 2016)

Yea that's what I'm trying to do, and I am hungry for all opinions especially of those that tried both. Since I need to buy bindings as well, this is going to be a pricey buy for me so I want to be confident in my decision.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I said it before but I'll say it again, for the catskills you want full camber or RCR. Trust me, I went through like 10 boards and different profiles. Had Rocker Flat Rocker, RCR, and CRC from libs, NS, Yes, Rossi, salomon, etc. For what we ride, RCR worked out the best for all conditions.

My two favorite boards for Hunter, Windham, Belleyare, Mt Snow and other VT mountains is:

1) Yes the Greats
2) Burton Flight Attendant


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

tacoman50 said:


> Haha thank you, and yea you're not at all! :wink:
> 
> And I read that the T2 was smoother on bumps than the Rossi, so that's good to hear! How does the Rossi handle moguls in relation to the T2, if you tried them on both? And that's awesome that it handles everything you throw at it, that's exactly what I'm looking for. Any reasons you would pick the T2 over the Rossi, or is it a complete win for the Rossi for you?


Reasons for me would be:
1.Price- you could find a much cheaper Rossi One than a T2.
2.Mellow mag- i find it not grabby as some would say on other magnatraction. NS board has their ripsaw profile which is good but i like Rossi's better.
3. The NS CRC profile for me when riding on bumps felt like a teeter type ride. I'm no skier type mogul rider but when you ride the bumps on the T2, you can feel the the top of the bump under you and its like standing on the middle of a seesaw. The Rossi has that smoother feel going over and front(trough) of bumps, i just feel the board is more connected to the snow. I also have a Niche Aether which is a multi-camber profile (almost the same as CRC) and i ride on some bumps with it but its just not the same with the Rossi.


----------



## tacoman50 (Jan 29, 2016)

ekb18c said:


> I said it before but I'll say it again, for the catskills you want full camber or RCR. Trust me, I went through like 10 boards and different profiles. Had Rocker Flat Rocker, RCR, and CRC from libs, NS, Yes, Rossi, salomon, etc. For what we ride, RCR worked out the best for all conditions.
> 
> My two favorite boards for Hunter, Windham, Belleyare, Mt Snow and other VT mountains is:
> 
> ...


Alright thank you for those recommendations, I'll check them out!


----------



## tacoman50 (Jan 29, 2016)

t21 said:


> Reasons for me would be:
> 1.Price- you could find a much cheaper Rossi One than a T2.
> 2.Mellow mag- i find it not grabby as some would say on other magnatraction. NS board has their ripsaw profile which is good but i like Rossi's better.
> 3. The NS CRC profile for me when riding on bumps felt like a teeter type ride. I'm no skier type mogul rider but when you ride the bumps on the T2, you can feel the the top of the bump under you and its like standing on the middle of a seesaw. The Rossi has that smoother feel going over and front(trough) of bumps, i just feel the board is more connected to the snow. I also have a Niche Aether which is a multi-camber profile (almost the same as CRC) and i ride on some bumps with it but its just not the same with the Rossi.


Those are all valid reasons and good arguments for the Rossi. And I don't really care for riding on Moguls, but for the once in a blue moon that I encounter them I'd like to be able to not have to worry, which sounds like the Rossi is perfect for.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

The Rossi meets your needs better in my opinion


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

I like the T2 more in moguls... that middle rocker makes it easier to turn (albeit more squirrelly) which I need if I get stuck on something like that. If I was better at picking my lines then I'd like the Rossi one more in moguls. 

Dude it seems pretty unanimous that you should get the Rossi One. But I can't stress enough that the boards will feel completely different because their contact points are completely different.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Well I just bought the NS T2 but I haven't been able to take it out yet. No snow here yet. :frown: Sounds like you can't go wrong with either board. Great problem to have!


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

ekb18c said:


> I said it before but I'll say it again, for the catskills you want full camber or RCR. Trust me, I went through like 10 boards and different profiles. Had Rocker Flat Rocker, RCR, and CRC from libs, NS, Yes, Rossi, salomon, etc. For what we ride, RCR worked out the best for all conditions.
> 
> My two favorite boards for Hunter, Windham, Belleyare, Mt Snow and other VT mountains is:
> 
> ...


I lived in Hunter, grew up riding there, and this man speaks the truth. I'm in Denver now and I do enjoy my NS decks, but back east I wouldn't enjoy them as much. Get Camber dominant for those mountains your riding.


----------



## trpa_ec (Jan 22, 2012)

ekb18c said:


> I said it before but I'll say it again, for the catskills you want full camber or RCR. Trust me, I went through like 10 boards and different profiles. Had Rocker Flat Rocker, RCR, and CRC from libs, NS, Yes, Rossi, salomon, etc. For what we ride, RCR worked out the best for all conditions.
> 
> My two favorite boards for Hunter, Windham, Belleyare, Mt Snow and other VT mountains is:
> 
> ...


As another East Coast rider, I differ quite a bit in my preferences from you. I'm not asserting that I am right but just sharing my personal preferences as an intermediate East Coast rider. I actually prefer the NS CRC profile in East Coast variable conditions especially their stiffer/damper boards like the Ripsaw and Chairman. If my day is going to go from corduroy and ice to slush and bumps, I find the CRC to deal with changing conditions really well. I also have a classic camber boards in my Amplid UNW8 and Burton Custom Twin and modern cambers in my NS Mountain Slayer and K2 Carveair but I generally prefer the camber boards on groomer days and CRC at other times. More often than not I reach for the Chairman as my daily driver. I've ridden it at Mountain Creek, Jay, Okemo, Mount Tremblant, Breck etc. in conditions from East Coast ice to powder to slush. 

When it comes to camber, I demoed the Flight Attendant and Custom X back to back and I much preferred the tradition camber Custom X to the setback camber of the FA for East Coast conditions. I felt like the FA had a vaguer turn initiation with less bite than the Custom X and the extra float of the FA was less useful trade off when I rarely see powder. 

I can't compare the Rossi since I haven't ridden one but everyone says such great things about the magnetraction of the Rossi so I would definitely like to try it.


----------



## neliconcept (Jan 17, 2016)

I own the current Rossi board (came out last year and hasn't changed this year) and I love it for east coast riding (live in NYC also) I picked up a Burton Branch manager and tried it and did get bucked a few times but it also handled itself well, though it's more of a powder board so that's what I'll be taking to Colorado. The Rossi feels planted and can go high speed no big deal at all and I still feel stable even though I'd consider myself not an expert (mid-high intermediate). 

I have stiff flow bindings on there at the moment. going to go with another pair of stiff bindings once I get those sold.


----------



## trpa_ec (Jan 22, 2012)

tacoman50 said:


> Those are all valid reasons and good arguments for the Rossi. And I don't really care for riding on Moguls, but for the once in a blue moon that I encounter them I'd like to be able to not have to worry, which sounds like the Rossi is perfect for.


Since you ride at Mountain Creek as well as the NY mountains, let me know if you are ever around Mountain Creek and I can let you try out some of my different boards so you can try out some different profiles.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Personally I think the T2 is damn near fantastic on ice, but I also keep my edges very sharp with an aggressive tune, and can't stand magnetraction. Though I haven't ridden Rossi's more mellow version. That said, I'd push you towards the One Mag too. They are very different boards, and considering you don't hit the park yet and I'm assuming don't ride switch much, the One is a much better option. 

The rocker in the tips will make it more forgiving than the T2, the magnetraction will provide you with 'easier' grip on ice, the set back stance and directional, stiffer flex makes it better for riding in one direction the majority of the time, and provides better pop off the tail. It's cheaper so can save some $$ for other gear, though I'd also just stick with your Malavitas, unless you really want to spend more money, the Genesis are a fantastic binding too.


----------



## tacoman50 (Jan 29, 2016)

Thank you for all of your inputs everyone, I took your advice and picked up the Rossignol One Magtek and cannot wait to give it a go! A friend of mine who was also between these two boards leaned the other way for a little more park friendliness, so we will be able to try both boards now anyway. 

I just hope the good edge hold won't affect skidding too much, since I still do it a decent amount when going down steeper parts.

See you all on the slopes :smile:


----------



## neliconcept (Jan 17, 2016)

This board is forgiving if you skid sometimes. Just to let you know.


----------



## tacoman50 (Jan 29, 2016)

neliconcept said:


> This board is forgiving if you skid sometimes. Just to let you know.


Okay thanks for letting me know, I feel better now about it!


----------



## tacoman50 (Jan 29, 2016)

trpa_ec said:


> Since you ride at Mountain Creek as well as the NY mountains, let me know if you are ever around Mountain Creek and I can let you try out some of my different boards so you can try out some different profiles.


Awesome I really appreciate the offer! And I have a season pass to creek this season so hopefully we can ride together - I'm always up for making new friends on the slopes.


----------



## soniccool (Dec 12, 2016)

I ordered the Never Summer Proto Type Two, also will be riding at mountain creek. Hoping i can get a nice smooth ride on it too.


----------



## trpa_ec (Jan 22, 2012)

tacoman50 said:


> Awesome I really appreciate the offer! And I have a season pass to creek this season so hopefully we can ride together - I'm always up for making new friends on the slopes.


I have a season pass for Mountain Creek as well. I'll be there this weekend both Saturday and Sunday. Will you be around on Saturday?


----------



## soniccool (Dec 12, 2016)

trpa_ec said:


> I have a season pass for Mountain Creek as well. I'll be there this weekend both Saturday and Sunday. Will you be around on Saturday?


Taco and i will be there this sunday!


----------



## trpa_ec (Jan 22, 2012)

soniccool said:


> Taco and i will be there this sunday!


I'll definitely be there. I'll definitely have my Never Summer Chairman and the K2 Carveair with me. I may bring the Amplid UNW8 with me too.


----------



## neliconcept (Jan 17, 2016)

I'll be there sunday with my Rossi and Burton Branch manager but probably won't even bother taking the branch manager out.


----------



## tacoman50 (Jan 29, 2016)

trpa_ec said:


> I'll definitely be there. I'll definitely have my Never Summer Chairman and the K2 Carveair with me. I may bring the Amplid UNW8 with me too.





neliconcept said:


> I'll be there sunday with my Rossi and Burton Branch manager but probably won't even bother taking the branch manager out.


Cool hopefully we can all meet up! My Rossi is still coming in the mail but should have it sometime early this week. We will be there Wed too with the new boards.

Are you guys from the NYC area or another?


----------



## soniccool (Dec 12, 2016)

tacoman50 said:


> Cool hopefully we can all meet up! My Rossi is still coming in the mail but should have it sometime early this week. We will be there Wed too with the new boards.
> 
> Are you guys from the NYC area or another?


I might have my never summer if it comes tomorrow!


----------



## trpa_ec (Jan 22, 2012)

tacoman50 said:


> Cool hopefully we can all meet up! My Rossi is still coming in the mail but should have it sometime early this week. We will be there Wed too with the new boards.
> 
> Are you guys from the NYC area or another?


I'm from NJ not too far from Mountain Creek. I'm getting ready to head out today but roads aren't plowed or salted yet around me so I may not be there today. I will definitely be there tomorrow from 8 am.


----------



## trpa_ec (Jan 22, 2012)

Sorry that I had to bail before we could meet up. How did you like the Type Two? I rode part of the time on the NS Chairman and part on the K2 Carveair. The Carveair was really fun.


----------



## soniccool (Dec 12, 2016)

No worries! We will meet next one! I have to say wow. The Type Two is just awesome. Everytime i felt like i was about to fall over and bust my butt it just saved me, almost as if it loved me and cared for me, It just wants to go straight and carving on it is so easy, i got more speed than i usually do as well. I think its amazing!


----------



## soniccool (Dec 12, 2016)

Oh and Like it was said in the convo before, it truly is the Bentley of snowboards.


----------



## tacoman50 (Jan 29, 2016)

The Rossignol was a great suggestion, thank you everyone! The mountain had a lot of ice yet I still had no issues dealing with it. It took a bit of getting used to coming from only riding CRC boards, but I got the hang of it rather quickly.


----------



## jasyn (Dec 28, 2008)

tacoman50 said:


> The Rossignol was a great suggestion, thank you everyone! The mountain had a lot of ice yet I still had no issues dealing with it. It took a bit of getting used to coming from only riding CRC boards, but I got the hang of it rather quickly.


Did you get to ride the T2 to compare? What did you ride your Ros on & how do you think it handles? Groomers, jumps, black diamond runs, steeps, etc.? Ever catch edge with it? Did it feel lifeless with their lite frame technology?


----------



## tacoman50 (Jan 29, 2016)

jasyn said:


> Did you get to ride the T2 to compare? What did you ride your Ros on & how do you think it handles? Groomers, jumps, black diamond runs, steeps, etc.? Ever catch edge with it? Did it feel lifeless with their lite frame technology?


I rode the T2 a week earlier and the snow conditions were actually very different, so I cannot say exactly. The T2 I tried with rain/slush and the Rossi with much more ice/slight powder. The T2 though felt more like my old board (Descendent), so I felt more at home with it. It was a very stable ride for the slush I was in, but cannot say anything about icy conditions for it.

Although I cannot attest to black diamonds or jumps since I'm still about intermediate, the blues handled it very well. I didn't catch edges but I fell a few times at first only due to me moving from CRC to RCR, and needing to get a feel for it. Doesn't feel as stable and planted as CRC was, but I think it will be with time.

And no matter what I hit, it did feel lifeless. It had no chatter unlike my old board, and was a soft ride and felt like it would have almost no response because of it - but it had plenty. I guess as I ride more this season I'll be able to give a better review as I try more conditions.


----------



## Pekopeko (Dec 28, 2016)

Thanks to this thread I think I'll also go with the Rossignol. Should be a good upgrade from my Burton Clash 2014. Still an intermediate rider. I'm just not too fond with the color and graphics look a bit plain, but I guess riding better is a higher priority at the moment. Now I just need to figure out what bindings I want to get.


----------



## tacoman50 (Jan 29, 2016)

Pekopeko said:


> Thanks to this thread I think I'll also go with the Rossignol. Should be a good upgrade from my Burton Clash 2014. Still an intermediate rider. I'm just not too fond with the color and graphics look a bit plain, but I guess riding better is a higher priority at the moment. Now I just need to figure out what bindings I want to get.


I was in the same dilemma coming from the EST Malavitas, but to mix it up I got the ReFlex Genesis. I think they will make the ride feel even more smooth since they are incredibly comfortable bindings.


----------



## jasyn (Dec 28, 2008)

tacoman50 said:


> I rode the T2 a week earlier and the snow conditions were actually very different, so I cannot say exactly. The T2 I tried with rain/slush and the Rossi with much more ice/slight powder. The T2 though felt more like my old board (Descendent), so I felt more at home with it. It was a very stable ride for the slush I was in, but cannot say anything about icy conditions for it.
> 
> Although I cannot attest to black diamonds or jumps since I'm still about intermediate, the blues handled it very well. I didn't catch edges but I fell a few times at first only due to me moving from CRC to RCR, and needing to get a feel for it. Doesn't feel as stable and planted as CRC was, but I think it will be with time.
> 
> And no matter what I hit, it did feel lifeless. It had no chatter unlike my old board, and was a soft ride and felt like it would have almost no response because of it - but it had plenty. I guess as I ride more this season I'll be able to give a better review as I try more conditions.


I'm on the opposite spectrum and am going back to Never Summer's CRC's I think. I've gone from CRC (NS SL), to Camber (Slash ATV), to RCR (Jones MT), and am now back to Camber (Arbor Coda/IPP Honalee). I'm going to keep my Honalee as for camber it crosses all the X's (stability, pop, carving, flex), but for me at least, it's the condition of being able to be a little sloppy (tired, not being on your A game) and be forgiven on the mountain that is bringing me back to CRC and potentially the T2 or West. I haven't felt as confident as I did when on CRC for some reason. Maybe it's mind games, maybe it is because I am just older and healing takes longer lol .. anyways, I'm very interested to hear your thoughts as the season progresses.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

I love my type two. my confidence shot through the roof compared to my old rome reverb rocker. no problems with edge hold on ice and frozen corduroy which is probably the worst shit I've ever rode on. I did wash out twice this season hitting really unexpected ice patches in good conditions, but I'm pretty sure nothing would have saved me on that, even aggressive mag.

the board is damp and lively, even though it sounds counter intuitive. I do believe the pop does suck unless you hit it on a sweet spot (which I can't find yet.) because I was getting boosted off big powder bumpy runs while going around 25mph on accident. trying to ollie the pop is underwhelming compared to other boards I rode this season. 

the more I ride it the more I love it. the more I learn about the board the more fun I have. highly recommend it.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

Friendly reminder that the rossignol boards do not come with any factory wax on them. Make sure to wax them ASAP.


----------



## tacoman50 (Jan 29, 2016)

jasyn said:


> I'm on the opposite spectrum and am going back to Never Summer's CRC's I think. I've gone from CRC (NS SL), to Camber (Slash ATV), to RCR (Jones MT), and am now back to Camber (Arbor Coda/IPP Honalee). I'm going to keep my Honalee as for camber it crosses all the X's (stability, pop, carving, flex), but for me at least, it's the condition of being able to be a little sloppy (tired, not being on your A game) and be forgiven on the mountain that is bringing me back to CRC and potentially the T2 or West. I haven't felt as confident as I did when on CRC for some reason. Maybe it's mind games, maybe it is because I am just older and healing takes longer lol .. anyways, I'm very interested to hear your thoughts as the season progresses.


Sounds good, I definitely will  and let me know which route you go, and how that works out. I may eventually go back to the CRC camber if I try the T2 board again, but probably not till next season at the least.



jae said:


> I love my type two. my confidence shot through the roof compared to my old rome reverb rocker. no problems with edge hold on ice and frozen corduroy which is probably the worst shit I've ever rode on. I did wash out twice this season hitting really unexpected ice patches in good conditions, but I'm pretty sure nothing would have saved me on that, even aggressive mag.
> 
> the board is damp and lively, even though it sounds counter intuitive. I do believe the pop does suck unless you hit it on a sweet spot (which I can't find yet.) because I was getting boosted off big powder bumpy runs while going around 25mph on accident. trying to ollie the pop is underwhelming compared to other boards I rode this season.
> 
> the more I ride it the more I love it. the more I learn about the board the more fun I have. highly recommend it.


Yea it felt exactly as you described it when I tried it. If not for all of the praise Rossi got, I would have probably gotten that. But for now I want to give this board a fair shake. But I'm happy that it worked out for you, that's always the best feeling!



dave785 said:


> Friendly reminder that the rossignol boards do not come with any factory wax on them. Make sure to wax them ASAP.


I rode on Monday without it, hope that didn't damage it. And if I get it hot waxed at the mountain, how long would I have to wait for it to cool? And I'm surprised Rossi boards aren't waxed at all, even with factory wax.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

tacoman50 said:


> Sounds good, I definitely will  and let me know which route you go, and how that works out. I may eventually go back to the CRC camber if I try the T2 board again, but probably not till next season at the least.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shit cools in like 10 years min. Juat make sure to get as much wax scraoed off as poss. Most will wear off after the first few runs tho.

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

30 min for it to harden and embed


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

tacoman50 said:


> I rode on Monday without it, hope that didn't damage it.


Riding without wax does not damage the board or affect its longevity in any way. Neither does storing it without wax, cuddling it without wax or whatever.



tacoman50 said:


> And if I get it hot waxed at the mountain, how long would I have to wait for it to cool?


It will likely make next to no difference.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

tacoman50 said:


> I rode on Monday without it, hope that didn't damage it. And if I get it hot waxed at the mountain, how long would I have to wait for it to cool? And I'm surprised Rossi boards aren't waxed at all, even with factory wax.


It's unlikely you damaged it. You'd have to be going pretty damn fast for the friction to smooth out the pores in the base (it's a bigger problem for skiing). (The pores are what the wax bonds into) Think 50+ mph in reg snow or 40+ in man made snow (man made snow crystals are sharper and harder, but finer)

On my Rossi one I've got Hertel FC 739 race wax. It's very water-repellant (a fluro based wax) and it's a relatively hard wax so it would be great on anything except dirty snow and it tends to last longer than many other waxes. 

If you're east coast you might also consider snowdog wax with moly. Molybdenum is the lowest friction coefficient in waxes currently (lower than graphite). That wax would be good on dirty snow and man made snow too (but prob not as good as fluro on regular snow)

I guarantee you'll feel a difference when you put it on, especially on the flats, as long as you put it on right. Hard waxes offer more base protection than soft waxes, but even wax will really only protect against tiny cosmetic scratches, not against anything that would actually be worth worrying about.


----------



## tacoman50 (Jan 29, 2016)

Alright, thank you for all of the info. I was able to get a wax done at the shops during the day so I should be good for my next trip. I'm going to look into getting my own wax kit, I even made a new post in the general discussion, but I will look into the wax you recommended.

And how much of the wax do you use per wax for your Rossi? Just trying to understand the cost of self vs store waxing.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

For the east coast man made snow I used oneballjay really cold wax..


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

tacoman50 said:


> And how much of the wax do you use per wax for your Rossi? Just trying to understand the cost of self vs store waxing.


Not a lot for any waxing except the first of the season, and it sounds like that's already been done for you.

I use the dab method for fluorocarbon wax since the FC wax is more expensive. What you do is turn your iron to 275f (never go over 290!!) take the bar of wax and lightly touch it to the iron, then quickly take that side of the wax and quickly stroke it onto the board. You'll really only get one dab/ stroke per touch of the iron so you'll constantly be touching the wax to the iron then the board then back to the iron. If the wax starts dripping then you're holding it onto the iron too long, but if it's making a scraping sound then you aren't holding it on long enough (I.E. It's too cold) or you're making the stroke longer than it should be. Once you've got each area of the board lightly covered (this doesn't mean that there won't be gaps - there will be plenty of gaps. You'll be surprised at how little wax you actually need once you go over the board with iron again) you'll then go over the board again with the iron and spread it out evenly, then iron it in. I want to stress again that this method is best for an overcoat, not a base coat.


----------



## Pekopeko (Dec 28, 2016)

Hmm now maybe I should stick with the T2 in terms of value. I read Rossi can go very cheap when they're on sale during the holidays, like maybe up to 40% off and I already pass the holiday sales! I don't think NS sale would go that high. I should've watched for the sales, but I was out of the country. But Rossi seems to be perfect for the east icy conditions. Again, still an intermediate rider and for my nye resolutions, I do want to perfect riding switch, carve better, small-medium jumps, hit the parks a bit, pick up speed, and hopefully closer to advanced level.


----------



## Pekopeko (Dec 28, 2016)

Ok so I couldn't decide which board I want, so I ended up buying a used Rossi One 2016 and a new T2. This weekend I went to Okemo and majority of trails are very icy, plenty of icy rocks and patches, and some places aren't even groomed yet. I was hoping to test out the T2 first, but shipping was delayed and it arrived on the day I left for Okemo, which is this past Saturday. So in the end I tested the Rossi and

*GODDAMN*

This board rips through the ice like a champ! I went with a squad and a few of my friends washed out or fall as they go over the patches, but I survived! I didn't even feel much fear as I go down some steep runs with icy patches. It carves well too and I love the response as I make quick turns. Like others said, this is a great board for intermediate riders like me. I'm coming from the Burton Clash 2014 and this was a huge upgrade for me. For my setup, I'm using Burton Photon boots with Rome Katana bindings, duck stance 18 degs.

Can't wait to test out the T2 soon in two weeks! I'm just curious if I'll feel the differences between RCR and CRC.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Pekopeko said:


> Ok so I couldn't decide which board I want, so I ended up buying a used Rossi One 2016 and a new T2. This weekend I went to Okemo and majority of trails are very icy, plenty of icy rocks and patches, and some places aren't even groomed yet. I was hoping to test out the T2 first, but shipping was delayed and it arrived on the day I left for Okemo, which is this past Saturday. So in the end I tested the Rossi and
> 
> *GODDAMN*
> 
> ...


You will feel the difference as soon as you get off the lift. I swear!


----------



## tacoman50 (Jan 29, 2016)

Pekopeko said:


> Ok so I couldn't decide which board I want, so I ended up buying a used Rossi One 2016 and a new T2. This weekend I went to Okemo and majority of trails are very icy, plenty of icy rocks and patches, and some places aren't even groomed yet. I was hoping to test out the T2 first, but shipping was delayed and it arrived on the day I left for Okemo, which is this past Saturday. So in the end I tested the Rossi and
> 
> *GODDAMN*
> 
> ...


Thanks for your review, I've ridden this board a few times now and it feels amazing. I'm also an intermediate and riding with Burton AMB boots and Genesis bindings (+15, -12), and the ride is so soft and smooth, I'm able to push the speed more than I feel comfortable with other boards.

I briefly switched boards with my friend who has the T2 and Malavitas, and it seemed a bit more responsive (maybe because mine just feels like a cloud?) but I felt every bit of chatter, which felt weird after I've been spoiled by the lite frame. 

And yea haven't had issues with ice either, the edge hold is good but not too sticky. I'll ride both more this season and check in as well, but can't wait to hear about your comparison of the two.


----------



## motleybeast (Mar 25, 2015)

Awesome thread tacoman50, thanks for starting it. These two boards were top of my list and I've been following with interest.

Still don't know which one to get tho!! 

Looking forward to hearing more of your comparisons between the two...


----------



## tacoman50 (Jan 29, 2016)

motleybeast said:


> Awesome thread tacoman50, thanks for starting it. These two boards were top of my list and I've been following with interest.
> 
> Still don't know which one to get tho!!
> 
> Looking forward to hearing more of your comparisons between the two...


Thank you motleybeast, glad this post is helpful and hope this thread helps you decide. Honestly you can't go wrong with either option, as I'm sure you can see everyone saying the same thing. I'm hoping this weekend to mix up things up to really see what feels good, and try both the Rossi One Mag (which I now own) and the T2 (my friend's) and trying both the Burton Genesis and Malavitas on them. 

I run the Genesis on mine, and the ride is like a cloud. Super soft and no chatter, but it does give up a bit of responsiveness as a result. I rode my friend's T2 with the vitas and it was more responsive but I felt the difference in smoothness and chatter. The reasons I want to do the test are to see if the responsiveness differences are due more to the board or the bindings. 

I'm still an intermediate so I cannot comment on things like black diamonds or park riding but hopefully will still be somewhat helpful.


----------



## jerendra (Feb 29, 2016)

I'm following this thread because I'm in a somehow similar position. I bought the NST2 and I absolutely love it - such an amazingly forgiving and smooth ride. 

When I compare it with my 2015 Custom (camber) however I don't feel as locked in with the NST2. Icy patches are doable but not very confidence inspiring. 

I mainly ride in Laax (Switzerland) - don't know whether the Alps are considered being on the icier side of the hard snow spectrum and I'm not sure if a One Magtek but be a better fit for hard charging on groomers and some pow days. Furthermore, does anyone know whether the One Magtek is better suited for icy conditions than a Smokin deck? I own a Smokin Awesymmetrical and though I like the board, it doesn't strike me as an "ice specialist".

Bottom line: Is the One Magtek a smart addition to my quiver? (I own a Burton Barracuda (like it), Custom (too catchy for my taste), NST2 (super fun) and Smokin Awesymmetrical)


----------



## motleybeast (Mar 25, 2015)

tacoman50 said:


> Thank you motleybeast, glad this post is helpful and hope this thread helps you decide. Honestly you can't go wrong with either option, as I'm sure you can see everyone saying the same thing. I'm hoping this weekend to mix up things up to really see what feels good, and try both the Rossi One Mag (which I now own) and the T2 (my friend's) and trying both the Burton Genesis and Malavitas on them.
> 
> I run the Genesis on mine, and the ride is like a cloud. Super soft and no chatter, but it does give up a bit of responsiveness as a result. I rode my friend's T2 with the vitas and it was more responsive but I felt the difference in smoothness and chatter. The reasons I want to do the test are to see if the responsiveness differences are due more to the board or the bindings.
> 
> I'm still an intermediate so I cannot comment on things like black diamonds or park riding but hopefully will still be somewhat helpful.


Yes, very helpful. I'm after more of the smoothness and dampness to be honest. I don't ride the park as a rule unless my son wants to have a go. I just want to ride the mountain. As you say, I don't think I would go wrong with either board...
So, I did it, I bit the bullet, I have a Rossi One Mag on order. Unfortunately, I'm in NZ, and will have to wait. I wont get to try it for another 5 months (at best). I was hoping to plan a trip to Colorado but that's not happening now. Anyway, all good, decision made!

Again, thanks.

Still want to hear how you get on though, and the comparisons, good and bad!


----------



## Pekopeko (Dec 28, 2016)

I'll be trying both my T2 and Rossi this weekend at Mount Snow. I did ride my T2 twice the past two weekends, but the conditions weren't icy so I can't say which one is better for ice yet. T2 does feel stable and less likely to catch edge. So yea after this coming weekend I'll have more feedbacks on these two boards.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

It's interesting to read the comments of someone (tacoman50) who had the same response as me to the One Mag. I set up my 159 with Salomon Quantum bindings. First ride, I was underwhelmed, but over time I became more and more impressed. It was a change from what I was used to, and I had to adjust my setup (angles, stance width, lean, etc) to match the board better (and put a good, fast wax on it). Now it's an absolute blast to ride everywhere -- jumps, fresh snow, groomers, hardpack/ice, chop, slush, everything. It's fast, snappy, stable, exceptionally quiet, and handles great even when riding switch. It's a phenomenal board.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Pekopeko said:


> I'll be trying both my T2 and Rossi this weekend at Mount Snow. I did ride my T2 twice the past two weekends, but the conditions weren't icy so I can't say which one is better for ice yet. T2 does feel stable and less likely to catch edge. So yea after this coming weekend I'll have more feedbacks on these two boards.


I'm interested to hear your thoughts on these two. I looked at the T2 as well, and ended up getting a Gnu Space Case -- Asymmetrical, Camber-Rocker-Camber profile, medium flex. On paper it has some similarities to the T2 but might be a bit closer to the freestyle end of the "all-mountain freestyle" spectrum . I find that the One Mag is still the more versatile of the two, particularly because of its hard-snow and ice performance vs the Space Case. In perfect (soft) conditions I choose the Space Case, but when chop or ice are on the menu I take the One Mag. I find that if I'm ever in doubt about conditions and can only take one board, the One Mag is always my go-to board.


----------



## SemperFi2048 (Feb 13, 2017)

Great thread

I am also considering the NS TT, YES Great, and now the ROSS. Never thought buying a snowboard would be so difficult.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

SemperFi2048 said:


> Great thread
> 
> I am also considering the NS TT, YES Great, and now the ROSS. Never thought buying a snowboard would be so difficult.


As far as problems go, it's a nice one to have :wink:


----------



## jacobenchile3 (Jan 12, 2017)

tacoman50 said:


> Hey everyone, I am currently on the fence among the 2 boards in the title:
> 
> Never Summer Proto Type Two
> Rossignol One Magtek
> ...


Hey man! A lot of wisdom has been thrown around so far, and I agree with a lot of it. As far as picking, go with what you feel is best but I'll give you my two cents. I haven't ridden the Rossi One Mag, but I have a Rossignol XV (more freeride oriented but has similar aspects) and I also have the Type Two. Here are some of the Pros:

NS PTT:
-There is nothing this board doesn't do well (besides super deep pow, but it still does it better then 90% of other twin boards because of the CRC profile). 
-The heel side asymmetrical cut makes carving awesome on the heel side, and carving in general feels pretty good on this board.
-This board handles ice pretty well. It isn't as good as the Rossi but still good. 
-This board is incredible for jumps. It has the perfect flex for keeping stability in big or small jumps.
-Does pretty well jibbing and park features.
-Pop of Rossi and PTT are very similar.
-This board handles uneven terrain, very very well. The CRC profile feels great on uneven terrain, but the dampening features in NS boards is second to none in my opinion.
-Butters better then the Rossi (only slightly)

Rossi One
-The mag traction + the RCR profile is a better for laying down hard carves in my opinion. The profile just feels better carving (but you do have to be more aggressive to get the most out of it).
-This board will be a little faster edge to edge if you are aggressive with your carves, but if not the PTT will probably feel faster.
-The Rossi One will do powder a little better (its slightly directional) but as a result will be more lacking in anything switch.
-The Rossi Will feel a little better (not too much more) at high speeds.

So here's the thing. These are both GREAT all mountain boards but I think its more about what direction you want to go. The Rossi will be better if you plan on growing into a more hard charging/aggressive rider and think you could use a little extra traction on ice. However, if you want more of a freestyle ride, and want to grow into a rider that likes to play around the mountain and start growing into a little bit of a park rider, the PTT would be your board!

As far as bindings, I have both the 'Vitas and the Genesis. The only difference is the hammock. I personally love the feel of the hammock, still is responsive, but is very very comfortable. I'd go with the Genesis and see how you like it (especially on the NS PTT)!
-


----------



## SemperFi2048 (Feb 13, 2017)

jacobenchile3 said:


> So here's the thing. These are both GREAT all mountain boards but I think its more about what direction you want to go. The Rossi will be better if you plan on growing into a more hard charging/aggressive rider and think you could use a little extra traction on ice. However, if you want more of a freestyle ride, and want to grow into a rider that likes to play around the mountain and start growing into a little bit of a park rider, the PTT would be your board!
> 
> -


Sounds like the Proto TT is the one for me because while I like charging down the mountain, I also love to find jumps and am in the process of learning 180s, 360s, and want to expand my park riding.

I am 5'11" 200 pounds and I am currently on a 162w sherlock burton 2013 year I believe. It is the only board I have ever been on and for the Proto TT I am thinking about the 160 or 161x. I have heard that if you get a smaller board you can maneuver better but lose stability. I would like to find that sweet spot. My boot size is 10, and suggestion on what size I should look at.


----------



## SemperFi2048 (Feb 13, 2017)

I just purchased the Ross One Magtek 159 because I could not find a NS Proto TT. It was only $325, couldn't resist


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

SemperFi2048 said:


> Sounds like the Proto TT is the one for me because while I like charging down the mountain, I also love to find jumps and am in the process of learning 180s, 360s, and want to expand my park riding.
> 
> I am 5'11" 200 pounds and I am currently on a 162w sherlock burton 2013 year I believe. It is the only board I have ever been on and for the Proto TT I am thinking about the 160 or 161x. I have heard that if you get a smaller board you can maneuver better but lose stability. I would like to find that sweet spot. My boot size is 10, and suggestion on what size I should look at.


I think the rossi one is a much better board for jumping than the Proto TT. I just don't trust landing on a CRC board... then again, i'm not exactly great at park stuff (and as a rule I never do jibs... so...).

160 or 161x would both be good. Probably 160 if you want more maneuverability.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

dave785 said:


> I think the rossi one is a much better board for jumping than the Proto TT. I just don't trust landing on a CRC board... then again, i'm not exactly great at park stuff (and as a rule I never do jibs... so...).
> 
> 160 or 161x would both be good. Probably 160 if you want more maneuverability.


Rossi is poppier for sure. But harder to twist torsionally and harder to stomp an imperfect landing on.


----------



## jacobenchile3 (Jan 12, 2017)

dave785 said:


> I think the rossi one is a much better board for jumping than the Proto TT. I just don't trust landing on a CRC board... then again, i'm not exactly great at park stuff (and as a rule I never do jibs... so...).
> 
> 160 or 161x would both be good. Probably 160 if you want more maneuverability.


CRC is definetly a different feel to land on, it feels a little looser but you don't have to land as perfectly. With Camber boards I find that when I land relatively well I feel more locked in, but it is way easier to catch an edge and eat it. With the PTT at least the landing feels loser but it is way more forgiving then a camber board. A lot of it has to do with how used you are to the feel of the board. I've jibbed and done rails on a stiff camber board and it works because I'm used to it, but Its just easier and a better experience when I'm on a CRC/Flat/Rocker board.


----------



## jacobenchile3 (Jan 12, 2017)

SemperFi2048 said:


> I just purchased the Ross One Magtek 159 because I could not find a NS Proto TT. It was only $325, couldn't resist


Sounds awesome dude! Yeah you're not gonna find a PTT for less then 450 so sounds like you made a good decision  Happy shreddin' dude!


----------



## SemperFi2048 (Feb 13, 2017)

jacobenchile3 said:


> Sounds awesome dude! Yeah you're not gonna find a PTT for less then 450 so sounds like you made a good decision  Happy shreddin' dude!


I would have happily paid full price for the PTT but I could not find one anywhere, I may still get one if I can find it. I want to learn the different board types and how they ride. My son has a Ross 157 Daytona 500, pretty old board so I am sure he wants an upgrade lol. I may just give him one if the PTT comes available.

Any binding recommendations to go with the Board and did I hear right, I have to get it waxed (doesn't come waxed)?


----------



## jacobenchile3 (Jan 12, 2017)

SemperFi2048 said:


> I would have happily paid full price for the PTT but I could not find one anywhere, I may still get one if I can find it. I want to learn the different board types and how they ride. My son has a Ross 157 Daytona 500, pretty old board so I am sure he wants an upgrade lol. I may just give him one if the PTT comes available.
> 
> Any binding recommendations to go with the Board and did I hear right, I have to get it waxed (doesn't come waxed)?



From what I know most boards come with a factory wax. The quality of the wax depends on the company, but I would recommend riding it 3-4 days then getting it waxed (if it does have the factory wax). My Rossi XV seemed to be fine, although I'll wax it up soon.

As far as bindings I have both the genesis and the malavitas and I love the feel of the hammock in the genesis. IF you can find a genesis I would get one. I absolutely love em. I also have the Diodes. I am a burton guy when it comes to bindings lol.

As far as the proto I would check craigslist and ebay. I found this one on ebay that should be a good size for you and its currently at a lowish price (new) 
NEVER SUMMER PROTO TYPE TWO 157 SNOWBOARD BOARD NEW NEVER SUMMER | eBay

I personally would recommend a funslinger since you got the Rossi. The funslinger is similar to the proto but softer and even more freestyle oriented. Same profile, but its such a fun board to ride, plus it will diversify your quiver a little more (it's a good jib oriented board)! I could also maybe part with my proto with enough convicing, but just maybe (its a 160 and ridden 10-12 days).


----------



## SemperFi2048 (Feb 13, 2017)

jacobenchile3 said:


> From what I know most boards come with a factory wax. The quality of the wax depends on the company, but I would recommend riding it 3-4 days then getting it waxed (if it does have the factory wax). My Rossi XV seemed to be fine, although I'll wax it up soon.
> 
> As far as bindings I have both the genesis and the malavitas and I love the feel of the hammock in the genesis. IF you can find a genesis I would get one. I absolutely love em. I also have the Diodes. I am a burton guy when it comes to bindings lol.
> 
> ...


LOL!!! Yea I have a shop close to me that has the Genesis bindings, I will more than likely pick them up. They are on sale. I haven't done any research on the funslinger. If you part with the PTT please let me know. My season is ending here pretty soon but I would still be interested


----------



## jacobenchile3 (Jan 12, 2017)

SemperFi2048 said:


> LOL!!! Yea I have a shop close to me that has the Genesis bindings, I will more than likely pick them up. They are on sale. I haven't done any research on the funslinger. If you part with the PTT please let me know. My season is ending here pretty soon but I would still be interested


Awesome dude! Funslinger is a sick board. Same as the PTT but basically softer.


----------



## treads (Mar 19, 2015)

Just got through 9 pages of this thread, good info all around! It appears that the Rossi Mag is favored for the east coast by a decent margin, and fits OP's needs. Would the same hold true in the west (primarily Montana, Utah, and Colorado)? Based on prior comments, I think the NS Proto Type 2 is a better fit for my style (old dude, not aggressive), but I do like a good powder day. Would the Proto Type 2 hold up well in the deep powder? I only get 20 or so days in each season, and have to travel with my gear, so multiple boards is not ideal for me. I have been relying on demo rentals up til now, but the costs add up and they do not always have my ideal size available. Thanks for any info.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

treads said:


> Just got through 9 pages of this thread, good info all around! It appears that the Rossi Mag is favored for the east coast by a decent margin, and fits OP's needs. Would the same hold true in the west (primarily Montana, Utah, and Colorado)? Based on prior comments, I think the NS Proto Type 2 is a better fit for my style (old dude, not aggressive), *but I do like a good powder day. Would the Proto Type 2 hold up well in the deep powder? I only get 20 or so days in each season, and have to travel with my gear, so multiple boards is not ideal for me. *I have been relying on demo rentals up til now, but the costs add up and they do not always have my ideal size available. Thanks for any info.


Why a true twin then? Much better off with something slightly directional like a Snowtrooper or West (if it has to be NS).


----------



## mlouca11 (Mar 4, 2017)

Took me about 30 minutes to go through this whole thread! Awesome information guys! I myself am a season pass holder @ Creek and tend to visit stratton, stowe, & killington multiple times per season. Been riding for 4 years now and have learned how to ride on a machete. 

Current setup Machete + 390 boss + tm two scotts - i also have a 2011 ultra fear, and a 2016 Ride Kink! Let me tell you, i have tested all my friends snowboards since we go weekly. Between the Skate Banana, Attack Banana, Horroscope, & the ultrafear, i vote the Machete + Kink all the time. the Camrock profile for Ice coast is so much better in my opinion than the CRC. Skate Banana & Attack Banana during fast steep runs would make me feel every single bump under my feet. 

That being said. I am currently selling me 2014 Machete only because i tend to like to buy and sell often to test waters. I will keep my ride kink as a park fun board and my ultra fear to a more stiffer park/All mountain ride. I have been looking at the rossi one mag & the proto & the t2. So reading all this great info helped me actually finalize my decision and i am officially on the hunt for a one mag. Thanks for all the great info guys. Much appreciate it!

Hope to bump into some of yall @ creek!


----------



## treads (Mar 19, 2015)

SGboarder said:


> Why a true twin then? Much better off with something slightly directional like a Snowtrooper or West (if it has to be NS).


I totally agree with your logic and was previously looking primarily at directional boards. Last trip out though, I demoed a GNU carbon credit asym. I really liked the heelside turns on that thing (heelside has always been weaker for me). That got me looking into asym boards which led me to the NS type 2. As far as I can tell, you need a true twin for asym. I am not stuck on NS, just noticed that the type 2 is a well reviewed asym board. I am headed out to Montana later this week and plan to demo the type 2 and the West. I spend most of my time chasing the kids (ages 7 and 9) down the groomers, but occasionally get away with the other adults for powder, trees, bumps, and steeps. The only thing I don't do is the park. 

The shop I am renting from also carries Libtech and GNU, so I will see if they have additional recommendations, but I don't want to hijack this thread.


----------



## SemperFi2048 (Feb 13, 2017)

My Ross One Mag 159 came in the mail last night!!! Going to go get some bindings tonight. The board looks awesome in person, glad I purchased it. Will have to go to snowshoe next weekend to try it out. No way I am waiting until next year to see how it does. I put it up next to my Burton Sherlock 162 and its not that much smaller. 

I am going to ask the local shop about waxing it or watch some youtube videos and figure it out myself. It feels like I can feel the letters on the bottom which leads me to believe these boards do not come waxed....

I am honestly kind of depressed that winter is ending, I used to hate winter but now it just fly's by every year LOL


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

SemperFi2048 said:


> My Ross One Mag 159 came in the mail last night!!! Going to go get some bindings tonight. The board looks awesome in person, glad I purchased it. Will have to go to snowshoe next weekend to try it out. No way I am waiting until next year to see how it does. I put it up next to my Burton Sherlock 162 and its not that much smaller.
> 
> I am going to ask the local shop about waxing it or watch some youtube videos and figure it out myself. It feels like I can feel the letters on the bottom which leads me to believe these boards do not come waxed....
> 
> I am honestly kind of depressed that winter is ending, I used to hate winter but now it just fly's by every year LOL


Congrats on getting your Rossi One! What year is yours? It is my go to board for everything except knee high pow,i have the Charlie slasher for that. Get it wax and shred it till the season ends!


----------



## Pekopeko (Dec 28, 2016)

zc1 said:


> Pekopeko said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be trying both my T2 and Rossi this weekend at Mount Snow. I did ride my T2 twice the past two weekends, but the conditions weren't icy so I can't say which one is better for ice yet. T2 does feel stable and less likely to catch edge. So yea after this coming weekend I'll have more feedbacks on these two boards.
> ...


Sorry for late response, but I've been riding my T2 because I was having really really fun with it and was practicing riding switch. Also there were warm days and I thought that I didn't need to bring out my Rossi. I do really really need to rewax the T2 though. When riding down cat tracks, it was really slow and my other friends were crusing by faster. I guess it is true that NS factory wax is kinda meh (imo).

HOWEVER, I still feel much safer with Rossi when going on ice and at higher speeds. I will definitely be trying both my boards tomorrow (more time on Rossi) since it'll be 20F and I'm sure it'll be icy at Loon mountain and I'll offer my feedbacks after. The thing is that I only have 1 binding, so I get lazy switching them back and forth. Again I have the Rome Katanas. Maybe I should get the Genesis (or X) as my second binding. Anyone have suggestions?


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Pekopeko said:


> I guess it is true that NS factory wax is kinda meh (imo).


All factory wax is shit, probably just ran over the belt. Fine for the first day or 2 at most, then you need to be doing hot waxes which last much longer.


----------



## Hoffa (Mar 3, 2017)

Got my new Rossi Magtek yesterday. Threw some rub on wax on it but it def had factory wax. Took it to the shop, picked up new Union Atlas bindings and Burton Concord Boas. Took it out today and oh man. It's a rocket. You barely feel the inconsistencies in the icy hard pack. And I don't think you can catch an edge to save your life - i felt like one was coming 2-3 times, but it never happened. I never felt so comfortable and in control on a board before. Granted I only ever rode rentals. I takes a bit more effort to turn, but I attribute that to my bumping up to a 156 from a 150. I jacked the forward lean up full throttle and that definitely helped. Can't wait to go again tomorrow morn.


----------



## Hoffa (Mar 3, 2017)

I love the copper bindings with the board.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hoffa said:


> I love the copper bindings with the board.


Look sharp! now all you need is dings,scratches and gouges:grin:


----------



## Pekopeko (Dec 28, 2016)

t21 said:


> Look sharp! now all you need is dings,scratches and gouges:grin:


Yea my rossi dings and scratches very easily.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

Seriously, the Rossi one's topsheet and sidewalls ding ridiculously easily. IMO the biggest flaw of the board. 

For next year all I want is maybe 50% camber (instead of 40%) and a more resilient top sheet.

Fortunately the base and the edge are really strong. I've had a few instances where I've run it over rocks accidentally... there's that fear that I gashed it, but when I turn it over it's fine.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

dave785 said:


> Seriously, the Rossi one's topsheet and sidewalls ding ridiculously easily. IMO the biggest flaw of the board.
> 
> For next year all I want is maybe 50% camber (instead of 40%) and a more resilient top sheet.
> 
> Fortunately the base and the edge are really strong. I've had a few instances where I've run it over rocks accidentally... there's that fear that I gashed it, but when I turn it over it's fine.


I agree with the others about scratches, chips, etc. Next year's One Mag looks like the top sheet will be busy enough that the battle scars that stick out like a sore thumb on the current model might not be as obvious on the new one. I don't know anything about it specs-wise, but I suspect that the changes will only be cosmetic. As much as I love camber, the current profile is pretty versatile so I'm actually ok with the 40%.

http://mtnweekly.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/Rossignol-Snowboards-2017-2018-4.jpg
(Mountain Weekly Link)


----------



## Pekopeko (Dec 28, 2016)

Right now I'm at Loon mountain and I'm having so much fun with T2. Currently taking a break. Now I'm going to switch over to Rossi since it's getting icy.


----------



## tacoman50 (Jan 29, 2016)

jacobenchile3 said:


> Hey man! A lot of wisdom has been thrown around so far, and I agree with a lot of it. As far as picking, go with what you feel is best but I'll give you my two cents. I haven't ridden the Rossi One Mag, but I have a Rossignol XV (more freeride oriented but has similar aspects) and I also have the Type Two. Here are some of the Pros:
> 
> NS PTT:
> -There is nothing this board doesn't do well (besides super deep pow, but it still does it better then 90% of other twin boards because of the CRC profile).
> ...


Hey there, awesome post! I've been riding my One Mag for a while now and have tried my friends PTT, and I agree with you on all the points, including bindings. I used to ride vitas but changed to genesis, and my friend stayed with his vitas. We rode both and swiched bindings and then switched again, and I think the perfect balance of comfort and response was the PTT and Genesis.

But still, I love how comfy my setup is, and everyone who tried it says the Genesis with the Rossi feels like riding on a cloud. Some may not like it, but I love the smoothness.

I cannot comment on park, but for icy all mountain riding the One Mag is hard to beat. Especially if you want more comfort over feeling every small bump on the slopes.


----------



## soniccool (Dec 12, 2016)

tacoman50 said:


> Hey there, awesome post! I've been riding my One Mag for a while now and have tried my friends PTT, and I agree with you on all the points, including bindings. I used to ride vitas but changed to genesis, and my friend stayed with his vitas. We rode both and swiched bindings and then switched again, and I think the perfect balance of comfort and response was the PTT and Genesis.
> 
> But still, I love how comfy my setup is, and everyone who tried it says the Genesis with the Rossi feels like riding on a cloud. Some may not like it, but I love the smoothness.
> 
> I cannot comment on park, but for icy all mountain riding the One Mag is hard to beat. Especially if you want more comfort over feeling every small bump on the slopes.


Who is your friend? Sounds like a handsome man.


----------

